# Cargador bateria de ion litio



## Norberto (Ago 3, 2011)

Proximamente subire un circuito realizado por mi de un cargador stand-alone para una celda de ion litio, este es totalmente transistorizado, donde podemos setear la tension de carga paralgun a un trabajo seguro con este tipo de celdas, mas cuando son usadas o recicladas de pack viejo de alguna notebook o celular.
Basicamente el circuito puede permanecer conectado a la bateria indefinidamente sin consumir energia de la misma y este opera desde una tension de 5V como la que nos otorgan los cargadores de celular USB.
Este circuito esta disenado para ser utilizado en prototipos y solo para realizar pruebas, antes de utilizarlo deben tener en cuenta los RIESGOS que se corren al manipular este tipo de celdas, las cuales son mucho mas sensibles que las de plomo o nickel metal. 
Deberan proteger la celda con algun fusible, no deberan sobrepasar las tensiones maximas segun el tipo de celda (4,2 para las de 3,7 y 4,1 para las de 3,6 ), verificar bien el cargador y sus tensiones de salida en vacio antes de utilizarlo.
Las baterias poseen todo tipo de protecciones internas pero nadie les garantiza que funcionen en proyectos personales o de hoobistas, estas baterias explotan, se incendian, generan mucho calor, no se las debe perforar, no deben estar en contacto con agua, el litio es muy explosivo y peligroso, y a ninguno de nosotros nos gustaria que se nos incendie el taller, casa, departamento, u oficina.
Dicha todas estas advertencias prometo subir el circuito a la brevedad, realicenlo a conciencia de los riesgos posibles y de sus capacidades/conocimientos electronicos para manejar este tipo de potencias acumuladas. 
Y recuerden que existen varios tipos de integrados especificos como los MAX1555 o MAX1551 para utilizar en proyectos serios o comerciales.

Aca esta el circuito, espero les sirva, y recuerden los riesgos del uso de este tipo de celdas, un equipo armado por gente inexperta con este tipo de baterias se transforman en bombas de tiempo!!, el circuito fue probado en proto-board, en estos dias estare probando la version SMD de la cual subire fotos.


----------



## DANDY (Ago 6, 2011)

se ve intersante el cargador, dime tu lo diseñaste?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 6, 2011)

Buen aporte :buenpost:... Esperando fotos...

Saludos


----------



## Norberto (Ago 6, 2011)

Si es un diseno propio, todo surgio en el 2004 donde pude hacer funcionar un display de celular de un motorola C115 con un pic, tambien publicado el link de mi pagina en estos foros, y la idea era utilizar la bateria para todo tipo de proyectos portatiles ( linternas de leds, receptor VHF, instrumentos varios, hace unos meses compre una max1555 pero estos especificos para baterias de 3,7V, y cuestan traerlos como para hacer prototipos, despues de varios intentos llegue a este circuito, el cual se puede setear la tension maxima de carga (valor indispensable para no inutilizar la bateria y correr riesgo que explote), y funciona con 5v tomados de adaptadores de pared o puertos USB de 5V.
Mando las fotos, cualquier pregunta, aca estoy.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 11, 2011)

Norberto, me encantó tu proyecto.
Éstas fotos utilizas TR superficiales (SMD), muy bueno y compacto.
¿Podrías poner el PCB?, bah, si querés.

Saludos, y sigue así.


----------



## Norberto (Ago 22, 2011)

Subo link de video youtube donde muestro una linterna adaptada a led con una bateria de ion litio, la cual es recargada por este cargador.
Todo es reciclado salvo los led que son nuevos.


----------



## aldaris565 (Ago 22, 2011)

Bueno buscando el datasheet del MAX 1555 y me parece perfecto, pero no entiendo bien lo del CHG, según el datasheet podría colocarle un led para saber que se está cargando, pero como podría hacer para indicar que la bateria ya se cargo?


----------



## Norberto (Ago 22, 2011)

cuando se apaga el led indica que esta cargada la bateria, tene cuidado porque esta el max1555 y el max1551 uno es para baterias de 3,6v nominales y el otro para baterias de 3,7 nominales, equivocarte con ese tema puede ser peligroso por la tension final de la bateria, 4,1 y 4,2V respectivamente.
Me hice traer por farnell el max1555 y funciono perfecto, pero no sabia que tipo de bateria estaba usando ya que la saque de un equipo de medicina, por este motivo disene el cargador transistorizado en el cual vos podes setear la tension maxima de salida


----------



## aldaris565 (Ago 22, 2011)

Norberto dijo:


> cuando se apaga el led indica que esta cargada la bateria, tene cuidado porque esta el max1555 y el max1551 uno es para baterias de 3,6v nominales y el otro para baterias de 3,7 nominales, equivocarte con ese tema puede ser peligroso por la tension final de la bateria, 4,1 y 4,2V respectivamente.
> Me hice traer por farnell el max1555 y funciono perfecto, pero no sabia que tipo de bateria estaba usando ya que la saque de un equipo de medicina, por este motivo disene el cargador transistorizado en el cual vos podes setear la tension maxima de salida



el max1555 es para las de 3.7v? porque he leido el datasheet y no encuentro referencia jeje. Gracias!


----------



## Norberto (Ago 23, 2011)

no esta muy claras las hojas de datos, las reviso y te comento


----------



## aldaris565 (Ago 24, 2011)

Norberto dijo:


> no esta muy claras las hojas de datos, las reviso y te comento



Estaré esperando..


----------



## Norberto (Ago 24, 2011)

ambos integrados terminan la carga en 4,2, con lo cual NO podrias usarlos en baterias de 3,6v nominal, ya que estas terminana en un maximo de 4,1v, el integrado que compre es el max1555 lo traje por farnell a la argentina, funciona bien pero tenes que utilizar una bateria de li-polimero, yo lo probe con lo que tenia, funciono pero no es lo recomendado ya que estas baterias son peligrosas, el max1555 indica con un led cuando hay carga, cuando la bateria esta cargada se apaga el led.


----------



## aldaris565 (Ago 24, 2011)

Norberto dijo:


> ambos integrados terminan la carga en 4,2, con lo cual NO podrias usarlos en baterias de 3,6v nominal, ya que estas terminana en un maximo de 4,1v, el integrado que compre es el max1555 lo traje por farnell a la argentina, funciona bien pero tenes que utilizar una bateria de li-polimero, yo lo probe con lo que tenia, funciono pero no es lo recomendado ya que estas baterias son peligrosas, el max1555 indica con un led cuando hay carga, cuando la bateria esta cargada se apaga el led.



Ok, el domingo iré a comprar el integrado y lo probaré =). Una última pregunta, existen baterias recargables de 5V ?? (ya que la mayoria de circuitos con los que trabajo funcionan a ese voltaje) con tal que entregen máximo 500 o 700 mA me sobra =)


----------



## Norberto (Ago 25, 2011)

No hay baterias de 5V, deberias usar un circuito que acondicione la tension  de la bateria a tus 5v, o utilizar la bateria directamente sabiendo el rango de tensiones de las mismas

1 elemento ion litio descargada 2,8v cargada 4,2V
1 bateria plomo 6v 5V descargada 6,6v cargada
3 elementos ni-mh 3V descargada 4,2V cargada

De donde sos? donde conseguis el integrado un domingo?

Con lasbaterias de menos de 5v podes usar un mc34063 para elevar la tension con las de 6v de plomo ya es mas complicado podes usar un diodo, algun regulador con transistor y zener, o investigando un poco el mismo mc34063, o quizas algun 7805 de baja caida de tension


----------



## aldaris565 (Ago 26, 2011)

Norberto dijo:


> No hay baterias de 5V, deberias usar un circuito que acondicione la tension  de la bateria a tus 5v, o utilizar la bateria directamente sabiendo el rango de tensiones de las mismas
> 
> 1 elemento ion litio descargada 2,8v cargada 4,2V
> 1 bateria plomo 6v 5V descargada 6,6v cargada
> ...



De Lima - Perú.

Bueno entonces tendré que usar este circuito:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/elev3v5v/index.htm


Supongo que con esta bateria funcionará bien no?
http://www.nokia-latinoamerica.com/...cesorios/energia/baterias/bateria-nokia-bl-4u

Gracias!


----------



## Norberto (Sep 13, 2011)

El elevador de tension de pablin estaria bien para tus 5v, verifica el circuito con las hojas de datos del fabricante, si ya tenes la bateria verifica si en algun lugar dice 4,2V, si es asi podras usar el max1555 o max1551, la que utilice en mis pruebas era de un motorola, tenia todo escrito en chino, pero en un lugar decias 4,2v.
Que vas armar? 


Aca esta el link

http://electronicanacional.webs.com/photos/Cargador-ion-litio/cargador%20ion%20litio.JPG








No se como se hace para que se vea el circuito en el cuerpo del mensaje, alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## mexanick (Sep 14, 2011)

hola
como alimentación se podría utilizar un panel foto-voltaico de 4.8v y 200mA?
conectando 4 en paralelo quedando en 800ma?


----------



## sixfingolfin (Sep 15, 2011)

Donde compraste el max1555???


----------



## Norberto (Sep 16, 2011)

El circuito que disene funciona con 5V desde un cargador de celular o puerto USB, por debajo de ese valor no creo que se respete el valor de corriente maxima que se entrega a la bateria, y si las celda cae a un valor bajo no se si se generara descarga de la bateria, lo ideal es 5V o 0V para mantener la carga de bateria, en tu caso lo ideal es el max1555, el que compre yo fue en argentina, electrocomponentes  sucursal liniers o cualquiera de sus sucursales, lo trajeron por farnell tardaron 15 dias y me costaron algunos dolares, no mas de diez.
El integrado funciona pero creo que la corriente maxima es de 200ma


----------



## jose_flash (Ene 27, 2013)

Hola,les queria hacer un par de cuestiones..la primera es que estoy montando una mini estación solar,y quería usar 4 pilas de 3,7v 3000mAh en serie,como bateria ( mis placa puede suministrar 18 V 280mAh a tope),queria saber si usar baterias de li ion seria buena idea.Otra duda que me abarca es, a las baterias Li Ion al igual que a la NiMh,pueden cargarse con un voltaje menor a suministrado,o debe suministrarse como minimo y por ultimo, al tratarse de 3000 y mi panel dar solo 280, esto daría un tiempo de carga de un poco mas de 10 horas,no pasa nada porque se quede a mitad de carga y al dia siguiente siga cargando,verdad?

edit:
La baterias li ion no se pueden cargar en serie,con lo cual se me fastidió el invento..

Gracias.


----------



## Norberto (Mar 23, 2013)

para el ultimo mensaje, es cierto, no es posible cargarlas en serie, porque debes garantizar una tension maxima de 4,2 en cada celda, los pack de baterias que vienen armados traen C.I. especial que controla esta tension y equilibra la carga de cada bateria hasta que quedan todas cargadas, al del mensaje anterior al parecer el cargador funciona.

El cargador que diseñe fue para utilizar una tension de entrada de 5v, osea se pueden utilizar los adaptadores 220v-5v de celulares


----------



## vdfe (Mar 1, 2014)

Hola norberto, oye tengo una duda, tengo un circuito integrado cargador de baterias que me proporciona a la salida 4.2 volts, por lo que me servira para cargar una bateria de 3.7 volts, esto es correcto? el integrado a utlizar es el MAX8808x, gracias


----------



## miguelus (Mar 2, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Ese integrado está diseñado para cargar Baterias de Iones de Litio.

Si lo utilizas según el Data Sheet de Maxim no tendrás ningun problema.

Sal U2


----------



## Fuentes84 (Mar 2, 2014)

No debes tener ningún problema. Yo utilizo el max1555 y perfecto.


----------



## alemayol (Jun 6, 2014)

hola Norberto que modificaciones deberia hacer para cargar una batería de 3.7v 1.5 amp gracias.


----------



## Norberto (Jul 6, 2014)

ninguna solo esperar el tiempo necesario para que se cargue, yo lo he usado con una de 2A modelo 18650 en una linterna y tarda entre 2 y 3 horas en cargar, la linterna anda desde hace 2 años y la bateria era usada


----------



## alemayol (Jul 14, 2014)

muy bien norberto lo probarè gracias. yo tambien tengo 18650 r2110 que son 3.6v 2.1 amper de estas tengo 6 conectadas en paralelo que da 4.2 amper el total de las seis es de 10.8v eran de una notebook si tu cargador le modificas r6 y r9 y cambiando el trasformador por uno de 15v puede entregar 12.6volts para cargar estas mismas?


----------



## puntano87 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hola Norberto, estube buscado en la web varios de estos circuitos con componentes discretos y faciles de conseguir, y realmente el unico que me convence es el tuyo, que ademas garantizas que funciona, te felicito por tal logro! Por otra parte, lo voy a construir, pero mi duda es: ¿de que potencia es la resistencia de 2.2 ohm? Gracias


----------



## Norberto (Oct 6, 2014)

alemayol  No te recomiendo hacer esa modificacion, las baterias en serie necesitan estar controladas en tension una por una, si se pasan de los 4,2V se estropean.

@puntano87 , de un 1/4 de watt va bien, mejor seria de 1/2


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 7, 2015)

Hola

Una pregunta *Norberto*. ¿Este tipo de batería la carga el circuito que inventaste?







las mismas son unas *ICR18650 samsung 22f*

saludos SSTC


----------



## Racingtucu (Ene 17, 2015)

Buen trabajo! yo utilizo un LM3658 para evitar toda esa circuiteria. Este integrado te lo da texas en sus muestras free y lleva dos o 3 componentes. Te indica en que momento de carga se encuentra (ya sea iniciando, en proceso o finalizada) mediante leds. Además permite la conexión del termistor de la batería para evitar problemas. En único tema es que el integrado tiene un tamaño de 3mmx3mm jaja. 


Saludos.


----------



## Giro (Oct 19, 2015)

Buenas tardes!

Resulta que tengo una batería de 3.6 voltios de un celular antiguo de Motorola, pero con el detalle que le saqué el circuito interno y le dejé solo la celda con sus dos terminales... 

Podría cargar esta batería sin el circuito interno con tu diseño sin alguna modificación? 

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DownBabylon (Oct 20, 2015)

Giro dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> 
> Resulta que tengo una batería de 3.6 voltios de un celular antiguo de Motorola, pero con el detalle que le saqué el circuito interno y le dejé solo la celda con sus dos terminales...
> 
> ...



yo digo que si puedes


----------



## tinchusbest (Nov 21, 2015)

Debido a poca experiencia les pido un favor; viendo este post se me ocurrio cargar una bateria usando el cargador universal PERO INTERPONIENDO UN DIODO 1N 4007 entre el positivo del cargador y el positivo de la bateria: le puse en amperimetro y me daba 0.4A, y el voltaje bajó hasta 4.35V con la bateria puesta.. ¿¿¿podrá esto funcionar???


----------



## Norberto (Ene 6, 2016)

tene cuidado con la tension no con la corriente de tu cargador univrsal, medilo sin poner la bateria nodeberia haber mas de 4,2V



Para sstc si esas baterias pueden ser cargadas con este cagador 18650, medilas en vacio si tienen 3,6v o dales una pequenña carga de 2 minutos y medilas para corroborar
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/sstc/


----------



## tinchusbest (Feb 3, 2016)

ahora otra pregunta, en vez de usar un CARGADOR UNIVERSAL DE CELULARES,  uso una fuente con el lm317 y le coloco el diodo PARA QUE NO SOBREPASE LOS 400mA, y le pongo los 4,2 volt necesarios,a la salida del diodo, es posible que se cargue bien.
El 2N2222 tiene unos 800mA de soporte de corriente, si lo uso estaré dentro de lo especificado en el post


----------



## CarlitosGal (Abr 18, 2016)

Hola,

Tengo una duda, sea con el cargador transistorizado o con el max1555, puedo conectar carga a la batería mientras carga? es para un proyecto que debe funcionar 24/7 entonces me toca dejarle la batería conectada y que si se descarga el cargador la cargue.

Gracias


----------



## ilcapo (May 3, 2016)

hola que tal queria consultarles si esto es un cargador ? y como se conecta la pila y la fuente  a esa plaquetita? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-7V-Li-ion...541716?hash=item3f412f0b14:g:G9UAAOSwj0NUdX9n


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 3, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> hola que tal queria consultarles si esto es un cargador ? y como se conecta la pila y la fuente  a esa plaquetita?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-7V-Li-ion...541716?hash=item3f412f0b14:g:G9UAAOSwj0NUdX9n



uno de los contactos va al B- y el otro al B+ de la bateria. en la plaqueta te indica.
Van soldados las chapitas a los bornes.de la bateria.
y luego le soldas los cables de la fuente en donde dice la plaqueta , no se ve muy bien la imagen...creo que es una p o d


----------



## ilcapo (May 4, 2016)

ah gracias!  y otra duda, si la bateria queda soldada y el cargador tambien, despues hay que desoldarla para poder usar la bateria ya cargada ? supongo que no ........pero entonces si todo queda soldado como usamos la bateria ? la placa tiene otras salidas para para conectarle cosas digamos ??


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 4, 2016)

colocale un conector hembra a la plaqueta, y a la fuente un macho asi desconectas la placa.
y en ves de las chapas de la pilas colocale otros cables con conector. 
y a las baterias cables con conectores.
Yo a mis baterías en ves de las chapitas les coloque cables. con conectores. 
Asi mientras uso una, las otras estan cargandose.
Fijate en la foto que adjunto yo a mi Heli lo tengo asi. con eso puedo cambiar las baterias rapidamente y ponerlas a cargar.
Ahora no me acuerdo el nombre , tambien podes usar los que vienen para empalmar los cables.
que son con tornillos..


----------



## alete666 (Jun 27, 2017)

Norberto dijo:


> Proximamente subire un circuito realizado por mi de un cargador stand-alone para una celda de ion litio, este es totalmente transistorizado, donde podemos setear la tension de carga paralgun a un trabajo seguro con este tipo de celdas, mas cuando son usadas o recicladas de pack viejo de alguna notebook o celular.
> Basicamente el circuito puede permanecer conectado a la bateria indefinidamente sin consumir energia de la misma y este opera desde una tension de 5V como la que nos otorgan los cargadores de celular USB...



Una pregunta: ¿se apaga cuando ya la pila está llena?
Yo quiero cargar esa bateria que aparecen en las pc. (esas chatitas y obaladas).
Gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 27, 2017)

Esas entiendo que no son recargables


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 29, 2017)

alete666 dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿se apaga cuando ya la pila está llena?
> Yo quiero cargar esa bateria que aparecen en las pc. (esas chatitas y obaladas).
> Gracias!!



No son recargables, tienes que tirar y comprar nueva 

Saludos


----------



## Norberto (Nov 30, 2017)

Para mi no son recargables, suele ser las CR2032, hay unas recargables en otro tipo de equipamiento pero no las de los motherBoard


----------



## tinchusbest (Dic 5, 2017)

Son PILAS, NO baterías

Son PILAS, NO baterías....



Una opción es soldar dos cables a una pila común y los otros extremos soldarlo a los conectores de donde va esa pila... Lo único toma en cuenta el voltaje de esa pilit redonda...

Yo tengo un reloj digital que usa dos pilas redondas de 1,5V, y uní dos pilas de 1,5V logrando los 3 Voltios que necesitaba, y luego soldé las otras dos puntas de los cables a donde debían ir las pilitas...

También podes soldar esos cables a la soldadura en el mother mismo en donde están soldados los conectores de la pilita

Y en ocasiones cuando los conectores de nas pilas del control remoto están mal hago lo mismo


----------

